# Looking for Kawasaki Trimmer carb ID



## tallfarmboy (Nov 5, 2015)

I have this Kawasaki KTR27A trimmer... It needs a carburetor kit. I can't find any identifying marks on this odd carburetor anywhere. See pictures and let me know if you can ID what it is. Pretty sure it is a TK carb (see pic), but can't find anything other than a "G" stamped and then 42023 C6HQ on a plastic piece. All should be on the pics. 
Please help! 












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 6, 2015)

It is a TK carburator. Try searching for a TK carb with those numbers.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 6, 2015)

I have looked and looked and looked... I am thinking it's a Kawasaki only build. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 6, 2015)

Partstree has the carbs parts listed but I didn't see a rebuild kit: http://www.partstree.com/parts/search/models/?searchTerm=kawasaki+ktr27a


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 6, 2015)

take it apart and see if you can find a match on ebay i have some tk kits but will have to see the gaskets


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 6, 2015)

I need the pump diaphragm... It's a $28 part... Whew! It's different than any other carburetor that I've ever worked on. Thank you all for your help so far. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 6, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TK-CARB-K...167-B1CK170-/262093830268?hash=item3d0602787c


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 6, 2015)

dont think that is it sorry


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 6, 2015)

i have a kawasaki tk kit in front of me i need to see the diaphragm to know if i have the right kit


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 6, 2015)

It'll be tomorrow maybe... I left the diaphragm and carb at the school. It doesn't have a separate gasket sandwiching it like most... It's thicker and seems much stronger than a regular diaphragm off of a walbro or zama carb. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 6, 2015)

tallfarmboy said:


> I need the pump diaphragm... It's a $28 part... Whew! It's different than any other carburetor that I've ever worked on. Thank you all for your help so far.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



That is a good reason to not buy the gaskets separately, unless you have no other choice. There has got to be a rebuild kit out there...


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh, trust me... that's exactly what I am trying to do. It just doesn't have any identifying marks on it that are getting me anywhere.


----------



## tallfarmboy (Nov 9, 2015)

Both sides of the diaphragm pictured... It had a bad reaction with carb cleaner, but almost looks usable now. Tempted to reinstall and see what happens. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 10, 2015)

damn that is not in the kit i have. i have some old tk carbs i will see if any on them have a good gasket in them sorry


----------

